
An Ancient Tsunami That Ended a Civilization Gets Another Look - danielmorozoff
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/science/santorini-akrotiri-tsunami.html
======
fishercs
[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms13332](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms13332)

Here's a link to the actual paper, the times article read more like a
footnote.

~~~
UhUhUhUh
Thanks for the link. I hadn't realized the enormous amount of matter involved
in a pyroclastic flow... And I find solace in well documented and articulated
articles as this one.

------
Balgair
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toba_catastrophe_theory)

Toba is another one that _may_ have caused the population bottleneck ~50k YBP.

One thing to learn from these various events is that our lives and
civilizations are very fragile in the short-term, but that humans as a species
are amazingly resilient. At least, I hope so, survivorship and whatnot.

~~~
binalpatel
I wax poetic about this pretty often - but it's always been amazing to me that
me, and you, and everyone in the world has an unbroken chain of ancestry all
the way back to the first spark of life.

We're all stupendously lucky in that regard.

~~~
pault
Of course, if that weren't the case, there wouldn't be anyone around to feel
lucky. :)

~~~
binalpatel
I do quite enjoy that survivorship bias!

------
adx314
And yet we cant come up with a good explanation for the younger dras??

------
daviddumon
╰[•̀o•́]╯

~~~
douche
Being discussed hurts a submission's rankings. They do better when they are
the kind of thing that people upvote to bookmark for later, and never get
around to reading.

~~~
sctb
> _Being discussed hurts a submission 's rankings._

Only rarely is this actually the case.

